# [EVDL] Chevrolet S-10EV trucks being auctioned



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Funny the pictures in the add show a gas engine????????

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EV Bones_LLC
Sent: Thursday, October 18, 2007 11:30 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Chevrolet S-10EV trucks being auctioned

(forwarded to evdl list serve)

I mentioned a few days back on the S-10 list serve that a few 1997 
Chevrolet S-10EV trucks are being auctioned by GovLiquidation.

A total of three this month are coming out of Marietta GA. Links are 
below.

http://cgi.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=1398404

http://cgi.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=1398378

http://cgi.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=1398377

As usual, they're loaded with dead acid batteries, and may well have 
underlying issues.

More will be appearing over the next two months.

As always, I've no interest in purchasing these vehicles.

http://www.evbones.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Um, as an owner of similar truck, what I see in the pics looks like the 
top of an inverter bay to me. Factory built electric, and an open guess 
as to how many problems it may have.




> [email protected] wrote:
> > Funny the pictures in the add show a gas engine????????
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 18 Oct 2007 at 13:34, Jim Coate wrote:
> 
> > an open guess
> > as to how many problems it may have.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any more info on these trucks?
What company built them? What brand electronics?

Al

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Coate" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, October 18, 2007 1:34 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Chevrolet S-10EV trucks being auctioned


> Um, as an owner of similar truck, what I see in the pics looks like the 
> top of an inverter bay to me. Factory built electric, and an open guess 
> as to how many problems it may have.
> 
> 


> > [email protected] wrote:
> >> Funny the pictures in the add show a gas engine????????
> >>
> >> -----Original Message-----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Al wrote:
> >Does anyone have any more info on these trucks?
> >What company built them? What brand electronics?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Of course don't forget that Otmar has one of these special drivetrain units=
stuffed into his Insight with the prototype Tri-Zilla feeding it... It co=
uld make for a very sweet conversion with Otmar's help down the road.

damon

> Date: Fri, 19 Oct 2007 11:23:23 -0500
> To: [email protected]
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Chevrolet S-10EV trucks being auctioned
>


> > Al wrote:
> >>Does anyone have any more info on these trucks?
> >>What company built them? What brand electronics?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

850 lbs of payload capacity does not sound too limiting to me.
Indeed they are uncommon in their FWD for a truck, the big
advantage is of course that there is no driveshaft cutting
the battery box in two, as in all other trucks like my
US Electricar, so it allows more battery space.
I have frequently seen people upgrade trucks from odd
battery voltage and shape to a more common battery type
and the main concerns were how to make the BMS happy and
if there is a programmed charge profile, how to update that.
Other than that - these 3 trucks appear to have been in
service between 10,000 and 36,000 miles which indicates that
the last one had at least one new pack, but likely they
are all dead now, that is almost a given.
I am tempted to bid, but have already too much on my hands
as it is. I would consider these trucks an EV with already
installed motor (likely in good shape) and instrumentation 
and battery box, but with question marks regarding the 
operation of the electronics (though that usually can be fixed)
and a bad pack. I would bid accordingly, in that respect 
the bids between $0 and $962 are very low at the moment.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Mike Chancey
Sent: Friday, October 19, 2007 9:23 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Chevrolet S-10EV trucks being auctioned



> Al wrote:
> >Does anyone have any more info on these trucks?
> >What company built them? What brand electronics?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This also also http://www.evbones.com as a resource for these trucks.

Oddly enough GM "we crushed the EV1's because keeping the parts supply 
going was too much of a liability" *does* still have certain parts 
available for this trucks. However, some parts are indeed obsolete 
requiring a used one to be found. EV bones has replacement NiMH 
batteries, various reliability upgrade services, and may have some other 
(used) parts from time to time.

Unlike typical conversions, it is not a good "mix & match" vehicle. 
Because all the computer systems can not be custom programmed and are 
tightly tied together, you can't just stick in different size batteries 
or use one of Rudman's chargers. I'd suggest either restoring to stock 
or plan on a complete new drive train.

But they are indeed fun to drive 




> Mike Chancey wrote:
> >
> > Most of these were crushed, but as you see a few survived. If you
> > have seen Who Killed the Electric Car, these are the pickups mixed in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I understand that these trucks would likely have
ordinary sealed lead-acid batteries, for which
there are plenty replacements, even though some type
of replacements may need a re-layout of the pack and 
making new battery wiring, that is not a large task.

The battery pack is rather small, limiting the range
somewhat, but the performance at 100kW is plenty to
keep up with traffic easily.

It seems that GM removed the SW governed 70 MPH limit
after EV America tested the trucks, although I have
heard that trucks have been recalled to be re-programmed
because the performance was so unlimited that lead-foot
drivers did not get decent range, so GM reduced the
peak performance to limit the abuse of the small pack.

Since my S10 truck has only 60kW and I usually can keep
up with traffic, just need to plan the accel/decel
moments in advance (ie requires driving experience),
I would expect that these trucks are indeed fun to drive.

Early on, nobody considered US Electricar to be repairable
so some have been stripped from the AC drive and motor
and converted to DC motor and controller.
Today we have built up enough knowledge and a few
competent people to rework damage done to the controller
and other components, such that essentially every
US Electricar can be brought back to life.
I bet that a dedicated GM S10 EV club can do the same,
it all depends on how much the members invest their time
and effort into their vehicle.

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Jim Coate
Sent: Friday, October 19, 2007 12:22 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Chevrolet S-10EV trucks being auctioned


This also also http://www.evbones.com as a resource for these trucks.

Oddly enough GM "we crushed the EV1's because keeping the parts supply going was too much of a liability" *does* still have certain parts available for this trucks. However, some parts are indeed obsolete requiring a used one to be found. EV bones has replacement NiMH batteries, various reliability upgrade services, and may have some other
(used) parts from time to time.

Unlike typical conversions, it is not a good "mix & match" vehicle. 
Because all the computer systems can not be custom programmed and are tightly tied together, you can't just stick in different size batteries or use one of Rudman's chargers. I'd suggest either restoring to stock or plan on a complete new drive train.

But they are indeed fun to drive 




> Mike Chancey wrote:
> >
> > Most of these were crushed, but as you see a few survived. If you
> > have seen Who Killed the Electric Car, these are the pickups mixed in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is indeed a mail list just for the GM made S-10's (1997 - 98):
http://five.pairlist.net/mailman/listinfo/s10-ev

As for the factory settings, I doubt the 70 mph speed restriction was 
ever lifted, as this (or 72 mph?) translates to 10,000 RPM on the 
motor... a limit that likely needs to be respected.

I don't know if some trucks have had the fun screws turned down; mine 
doesn't seem to have any such restrictions as the controller allows 
serious amounts of lead-footing and resultant battery abuse as desired.




> Joseph T. wrote:
> >
> > There is a mailing list for the electric S-10.
> 
> ...


----------

